# Little Icons Disappeared



## msmack (May 23, 2014)

The little icons that show on the image, such as, Keyword, Develop, seem to have disappeared.  I MUST have done something.
Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 23, 2014)

Grid or Filmstrip?

Grid: View menu>Grid View Style>Show Badges

Filmstrip: Edit>Preferences>Interface Tab>Filmstrip section>Check Show Badges.....OR if that is already enabled then you've made the Filmstrip too small.....drag upwards to increase the size until the badges appear.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 23, 2014)

In Grid View- Press the "j" key to toggle the Information on image frames. Or go- Top-Menu > View > Grid View Style > Show Badges - & other options.
In Grid View- Left-click the mouse cursor on Frame Information to choose the Information you want to see.
In Loupe View- Press "i" key to toggle the information on the one image.
Press CTRL+/ for a screen of keyboard shortcuts.

Jim- You must have posted as I was typing.
Hope it all helps msmack.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 23, 2014)

No worries!


----------



## msmack (May 24, 2014)

Thanks to all.  Now they are back.  Grid and Filmstrip.  The people on this forum are awesome!


----------

